# help - puppy is biting too hard!



## ljamand (May 10, 2012)

We have an almost 8 week old puppy who's been with us for 6 days now. This being our 7th golden, I realize all puppies will mouth and bite but she is clamping down HARD with her teeth and NOT letting go.....and growling and pulling your pants...you can't even take a step. Nothing seems to be working to stop this behavior....we have tried making the loud yelping noise like a sibling would make, we have tried the touch correction and "tssst" sound like Cesar does, we have tried making her lay on her side and holding her there until she relaxes...but she just gets up and lunges back at your hand or your leg. She is WILD! I'm not sure if this happens because she gets over tired, or if it's because we are outside in the yard and she thinks we are playing, or if our yard is too big and overwhelming.....or if this is a sign of aggression.....just can't figure it out...but we have to find something to stop this behavior because once she gets bigger, we'll have BIG trouble on our hands....any suggestions out there? We would sure appreciate any advice!


----------



## Becka (Apr 17, 2012)

My wee pup is just 8 weeks and he's a wee snapper too, if i sit on the floor to play with him he ignores his toys and just jumps in my lap to bite my hands and legs!! I tend to try and interest him in a toy instead and if that doesnt work then i get up and ignore him for a bit. It doesnt seem to put him off trying it again but works in the short term, maybe with perserverance it will work in the long run (heres hoping anyway lol) its all a learning curve for me as this is my first golden so im interested to hear the other answers too!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Redirect her to a toy, actually put it in her mouth and encourage her to play with it instead of putting teeth on skin or clothing, and praise her when she takes the toy instead.

You can also try spraying hands and pant legs with Bitter Apple spay to deter her. You could also teach her the command "kiss". Put peanut butter on your hand and when she licks say "good kiss", the idea is when she starts to be a piranah you say "kiss" and eventually with practice she will lick instead of bite.

If she is really wound up and won't stop, pick her up and put her in her crate for a few minutes to calm down. Not as a punishment just as a break from her frenzy.

This is not aggression, she thinks she is playing. She will learn not to put teeth on skin or clothing, you just have to be consistent with redirecting her. It may take several weeks, try to be patient. Chain mail pants and gloves help wth the land shark period too


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Wonderful advice Mylissk! 

Our pups now don't have siblings to play with so are trying to "play" with you! They have no idea their puppy teeth are so sharp. If you can, when they get the crazies, put a collar & leash on them and go to the backyard or someplace protected and walk! The world is an open book for them at this age. Outside they will learn the beginnings of walking on lead, get to smell the flowers, enjoy the birds flying overhead. Get a small ball and start throwing and see if they will chase. Anything to get their little brain cells channeled to something else and not your flesh! 

Sometimes they honestly get so wound up it is like a small cranky child who is tired but not about to go to sleep. All crying, yelling, mindless activity - this is the time a good "Time-Out" is in order and to the crate they go. This is not a punishment, but time for them to give up and sleep for a bit. If they cry or throw a fit, then a light sheet over their crate may be in order. I would make sure the crate is in a quiet area not where children are playing and making a lot of noise. The babe needs to quiet and sleep.

This stage will pass (we all have battle scars from the Land Shark times) when the puppy teeth come out between 4-5 mo, but pups need to be taught that biting us is not acceptable. Redirect when you can, make sure you tire him/her out as much as possible, but when over the edge, a quiet time is in order.


----------



## Becka (Apr 17, 2012)

I love this 'land shark' name, its so fitting lol its good to know its not an aggression thing as i was starting to worry about that too, its when he starts growling when grabbing onto my trouser legs that made me wonder!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

I too learned that term here and it fit to a "T". Puppies don't know agression, they are not mean. They are babies and think life has been put down just for them, so everyone, everything they can pick up or get into their mouths are THEIRS! They growl and play hard with their siblings, so naturally assume this is the way to play with their humans too. Helps if you have an older dog to play with them or can get them a playdate with some very gentle older dogs who are current on their vaccinations. Dogs don't seem to mind those sharp puppy teeth as much as we do. 

But our golden puppys are NEVER vicious, truly aggressive, as in an adult dog. They are bored, want to play and playing the only way they know how. It is up to us to train the correct way to play and distract them in any way possible so the teeth don't land on us. What may seem as aggression to those with little puppies is always the pup trying to play. Get your human brain cells going and look up all the games you can play with little ones to keep their mind going. At this age they are soaking up things by the second. Mind games tire them out as fast as physical ones do. Put your mind to finding things they CAN do to wile away the time & get to training. Even 8 wk old pups can quickly learn the basics of sit/down/stay. Start walking and call them and have them follow (sets them up to stay with you on walks and works wonders for leash training). Call their name from all over and treat if they come. 

Lots to do


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Play growling is common, my adult dog does it still when he wants to play with us. He gets a toy in his mouth and teases us to chase him, and he is growling like a wolf the whole time, it's all in good fun.


----------



## ljamand (May 10, 2012)

*relief!*

[Thanks so much for your input! It's such a relief to hear that other people are suffering from the "land shark" syndrome...LOL! She is better already....I tried putting some pennies in an empty water bottle and shaking it hard whenever she bites too hard or grabs onto my pant leg...seems to be working....but who knows...she'll probably just get used to the sound! Also, trying not to let her reach that point at which she is over stimulated and over tired....Anyway, I do see improvement so there's hope! and thanks to all for all the great advice!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

You might also try teaching your pup to "kiss" instead of bite. When they get to bitting, put some peanut butter on your finger/hand and say Kiss, in a soft coaxing loving voice, then let them lick. Soon when they start to bite you can say "Kiss" and they will change to a gentle lick. Really easy to train and they forget to bite! 

And yes, not one of us who started with a puppy didn't experience the Land Shark stage! I missed my tiny baby pup as she and he started to grow, but honestly was so glad when the adult teeth came in and the biting stopped! Yikes!!


----------



## Jingers mom (Feb 10, 2012)

You are not alone with a little golden land shark. I have one too. Riley is a holy terror with his teeth. He's just playing but has no idea his teeth are little razors.


----------

